# Animal Crossing New Leaf Sheet Music!



## MitsuMarshmallow (Jul 2, 2013)

For those of you who are musical and love the music within the game!

Here are the Sheets

I thought a lot of you would appreciate these  They are played in this youtube video - it is also where I sourced the sheets so be sure to thank the musician (if it was in fact her that wrote them)







[EDIT] This post may be in the wrong area so please move this if somewhere else is more appropriate (I apologise)


----------



## Sabby (Jul 2, 2013)

Now I want to learn this. x) This is really amazing to watch.


----------



## MitsuMarshmallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Sabby said:


> Now I want to learn this. x) This is really amazing to watch.



I find the game music really relaxing! I listen to it while doing work now XD ahaa


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome find! This kinda makes me wish I knew how to play the piano, haha.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 2, 2013)

This is so cool! Thanks for the video. I adore the music in this game, especially considering that it changes with the passage of time. Sometimes my sister and I stay up late just so we can hear the nighttime music. It's just wonderful.


----------



## MitsuMarshmallow (Jul 3, 2013)

I've managed to learn the main theme on the piano now! Ahh <3 so relaxing

I have to say - the music in Japanese video games such as Final Fantasy and now even Animal Crossing is absolutely beautiful


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! You would have thought there was more...and it's just a piano! My sister has just started playing the piano, and I would love to hear her play this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Niya (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow that's really awesome! She's so talented. Maybe I could learn that on my flute somehow...

Probably not... ;-;


----------



## Aurynn (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay, I'm gonna try this on accordeon. 5 p.m. is such elevator music, I like it. And the evening/night themes are sooo beautiful! <3 Thank you for sharing the sheet music.


----------



## antzu (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these sheet music. My daughter have searched them for a long time.
She likes acnl and music. Now we are searching for Kapp'n sheet music.
Our fc is 4527-7947-7614
And we added you.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

I am learning music so this should be fun! I'm not good at translating one note (for example a piano) to another kind (to my clarinet) though so it should be hard too lol.


----------



## KanaKiyoko (Mar 6, 2014)

*Teh violin sheet music instead*



MitsuMarshmallow said:


> I find the game music really relaxing! I listen to it while doing work now XD ahaa



Uhhh sorry but i'm not good at piano i'm on the hunt for violin sheet music for this BUT I CAN'T FIND IT!!! if you know somewhere to get it plz let me knew


----------



## kite (Mar 6, 2014)

MitsuMarshmallow said:


> I've managed to learn the main theme on the piano now! Ahh <3 so relaxing
> 
> I have to say - the music in Japanese video games such as Final Fantasy and now even Animal Crossing is absolutely beautiful



I agree, I have a folder dedicated to game music on my laptop.


----------



## KanaKiyoko (Mar 6, 2014)

If anyone ANYONE can find violin version of this with notes on violin i'd be so greatful!!!!!



friend code is 4742-6497-9629


----------



## gummybears (Sep 9, 2015)

Sheepish said:


> Awesome find! This kinda makes me wish I knew how to play the piano, haha.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ikr..


----------



## ieRWaZz (Sep 9, 2015)

This is really awesome 
If I watch this I really wish I could play piano 
Unfortunately I don't


----------



## cornimer (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  I play piano so I'll have to give these a try. New project!


----------

